# It's official...I have thyroid cancer



## Mrsatteberry (Aug 30, 2010)

I had a partial thyroidectomy on 5/18 due to a 1.8 cm nodule in the right lobe. A FNA showed the nodule was benign, however, the post-op pathology showed suspicion for cancer. More explained in my original thread here.

Yesterday I called the surgeon to see if my test had come back from Mayo yet. Turns out it had mistakenly been sent to the hospital and never forwarded on to the surgeon's office. This morning, the surgeon told my husband and I that I have follicular variant papillary cancer. He said for a female under 45 years old with a nodule smaller than 3 cm, there is a 90% survival rate. Yeah, that's nice, but I've never had great odds (I had my 5th child 3 years after having my tubes tied...ha ha!)

I still need to call my endo to inform him of the diagnosis and check into his planned course of action for me since the blood work I had done 5 days ago showed my TSH is .22 (0.40-4.0). I've been on 125 mcg Synthroid since 2 days post-op and feel fine. I'm not gaining weight and have a fair amount of energy, so I'm confused by this number. However, I think I remember reading somewhere that docs like to keep your TSH super low if they suspect cancer...is that right?

In addition, (for those who may ask) my T3 Free is 3.65 (1.8-4.2) and Free T4 is 1.55 (0.89-1.76) He also ran lipids and metabolic panels, but said all my numbers were good and to continue as I have been.

I had done my research enough to know that I'm going to have to have other lobe removed, wait 6 weeks and then have an RAI treatment. That's as far as I got, but what little I did see on RAI kind of scares me...people talking about being in the hospital for days and then being in isolation at home? We have a small house with 4 kids, a dog, and 3 cats...how do I isolate myself at home? Our house is just incapable of being set up for something like that being that it's a open floor plan modular.

Sorry, I'm just rambling. Still trying to process it all. I know this does not mean the end of my life, but it is still the end of life as I once knew it. My new life will involve tests the rest of my life (even if only every 6-12 months), possibly more treatments in the future... But no worries, I'm not being negative, just realistic. I've always been one to pray and hope for the best, but be prepared for the worst. I know God has this and He will hold me close and hold my hand as I travel this journey.

Thankfully I have this board with lots of awesome people who've been where I am to help me along to.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mrsatteberry said:


> I had a partial thyroidectomy on 5/18 due to a 1.8 cm nodule in the right lobe. A FNA showed the nodule was benign, however, the post-op pathology showed suspicion for cancer. More explained in my original thread here.
> 
> Yesterday I called the surgeon to see if my test had come back from Mayo yet. Turns out it had mistakenly been sent to the hospital and never forwarded on to the surgeon's office. This morning, the surgeon told my husband and I that I have follicular variant papillary cancer. He said for a female under 45 years old with a nodule smaller than 3 cm, there is a 90% survival rate. Yeah, that's nice, but I've never had great odds (I had my 5th child 3 years after having my tubes tied...ha ha!)
> 
> ...


Tch!!! I am so sorry to hear this but ever ever so glad you have a team who is going to get that gland out and get you all better. That is the blessing; that we know it! A whole lot better than not knowing.

Yes; God does have this. We are his children and we will gently guide us and hold us near.

You can seriously count on my prayers on your behalf.


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi, 
I am new here but wanted to wish you the best. It does seem like your doc is on top of everything. 
:hugs:


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I am sorry to hear this. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Evernight74 (Jun 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear this but you are right its not the end its just another journey. I know it doesnt make hearing the C word any better but you will pull through just fine and your journey will help all of us on here who are waiting for surgery, waiting on the results, waiting on the doctors and waiting to feel better. You sound like a strong person and as you walk this path we will all walk it with you.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am sorry for what you are going through. I'll keep you in my prayers.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrsatteberry (Aug 30, 2010)

Awww...thank you all so much. Even when we "know" things such as "it will be ok" it's still nice to hear from others.  Hugs and God bless all of you!


----------



## Mrsatteberry (Aug 30, 2010)

Well here I am almost 3 months later...had 2nd surgery, survived....been on Cytomel for 4 weeks, barely survived since my fibromyalgia is not digging the lack of T4...saw endo today and got full body scan scheduled for 2 weeks away. Pretty ****y though, cause endo said he doesn't even "know" that I have cancer. WTH? Really? Cause the docs at Mayo Clinic sure thought so! Grrrr!

Now I'm fighting to find out what I need to know...endo didn't say one word about LID diet or anything of the like. So now what?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yikes... I would have hoped they were pretty darn certain about the cancer prior to the second surgery!!!

Because you didn't mention it, I'm guessing you haven't had the I-131 treatment yet? Is that in the plans? When I had mine, they did the I-131 on a Friday, then I went in for the body scan on the following Tuesday. As for the low-iodine diet, my oncologist didn't say I had to do it, but I did my own research and chose to do it anyway because I felt it would provide a more accurate scan, and it would help with the absorption of the I-131...and if it's not going to be maximally absorbed, then it won't work to its fullest potential. Also, the doctors did not have me take Synthroid for 6 weeks prior to my I-131 treatment...that's pretty standard, in an effort to get the TSH level high.

Geez... I sure hope they get you all sorted out!


----------



## Mrsatteberry (Aug 30, 2010)

Octavia, I see you already found it, but figured I'd better post the link of my most updated "rant" for everyone else to follow to. http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=3870


----------



## MIMAZOLCIAK (Aug 3, 2011)

I am new here, but will be praying. Sounds lime your doctor has you on the right track.


----------

